# "Big Ugly"...What a name!  LOL!



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Learning about Dwarfs and Holland Lops, I learned about what a "Big Ugly" is.   I guess "false" are not GEMS but just ugly.  But I hear "Big Ugly" does are very useful to a breeder of the "Gems of the Bunny World".  Is it good to have does as "big ugly" to breed because they are bigger and have bigger litters, and have a "true" male?   Also this can stop peanuts from occurring?  Unless the "true" gene pops up in the "big ugly"?  

I am considering getting two does and a "true" male to start with.  But I don't know whether to go Netherland or Holland?  And I've seen some really interesting lionheads as well.  

This is all just research right now and I appreciate all suggestions and experience stories.   The more the merrier.  Thanks.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I haven't studied up too much on the dwarf genes and all that stuff, but that is a very good question.  I looked it up myself and found a helpful website: http://www.raising-rabbits.com/dwarf-rabbits.html
I knew about peanuts, I've actually never had a peanut with my Hollands and I'm starting to wonder if one of my bunnies has 2 normal genes ("Big Ugly")....maybe my buck does, I don't know how you'd know though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Two smart minds think alike.  I found that website too and learned a lot by reading it.  

And regarding "knowing" if there is a "True" gene in your "Big Ugly", it's really tough to really know I hear.  You need to know the line really good.  If you don't know, you just need to breed to find out.   If one pops up, you know your "Big Ugly" doe has the trait.   I've read that if you get one peanut and a the others are good size and healthy, the color you want, you should breed her again.  But if many come up, IMO and other opinions I've read, I wouldn't breed her again.  

Lots of good information out there.  And you have to do what's best for your line that you are creating.  That's what I hear.  Hope others who read this comment.   It's good to know others views.  Especially the ones with the experience.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

It said on the website that it can be hard to tell if a rabbit is a "Big Ugly" except they're just a little bit bigger.  My Holland Lop doe weighs 3.44 pounds and the standard is no more than 4 pounds, so I think she is a "true" dwarf, and my buck weighs 4.04 pounds, but he always seems skinny and I think he has more of a bigger build.  All of the babies out of these 2 rabbits have been all the same size with no peanuts and none that seemed bigger than the rest.  So, I don't know if that's luck or if I had a "Big Ugly" and just didn't know it.  I also wonder if maybe there's some rabbits that are less likely to have peanuts than others depending on their lines or if all dwarf rabbits have the same chance of having peanuts.  
I guess since I don't have any experience with peanuts and since I haven't had any so far, I haven't thought too much about it.  I had never even considered before that a rabbit could have 2 normal genes.  I guess as I get more rabbits and continue breeding I'll eventually figure out if any of my rabbits are "big uglies" or "trues".


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> It said on the website that it can be hard to tell if a rabbit is a "Big Ugly" except they're just a little bit bigger.  My Holland Lop doe weighs 3.44 pounds and the standard is no more than 4 pounds, so I think she is a "true" dwarf, and my buck weighs 4.04 pounds, but he always seems skinny and I think he has more of a bigger build.  All of the babies out of these 2 rabbits have been all the same size with no peanuts and none that seemed bigger than the rest.  So, I don't know if that's luck or if I had a "Big Ugly" and just didn't know it.  I also wonder if maybe there's some rabbits that are less likely to have peanuts than others depending on their lines or if all dwarf rabbits have the same chance of having peanuts.
> I guess since I don't have any experience with peanuts and since I haven't had any so far, I haven't thought too much about it.  I had never even considered before that a rabbit could have 2 normal genes.  I guess as I get more rabbits and continue breeding I'll eventually figure out if any of my rabbits are "big uglies" or "trues".


I read that too about the weight differences as well when I was reading a little about "showing" rabbits.    And what I've read, peanuts are due to the "dwarf" gene.   Hollands and Netherlands are a "dwarf" breed.  Peanuts are unfortunately the result of the dwarf gene.  A rabbit has two strains of genes.  One comes from his mother, one from the father.  It's a luck of the draw what a bunny gets.  But peanuts come when they get a dwarf gene from both parents.  It's something that just happens.  If you plan to continue your Plush Lop line (it's like a Holland?), you might experience it.  IMHO, it's better to be prepared knowing about peanuts than be surprised.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

I know in the Plush Lops I'm getting a lot of them are kind of on the heavy side (some weighing around 6 to 7 pounds, I've noticed in mix breeds that even with 2 dwarf mixes, the babies will be heavier).  but, probably sooner or later I will end up with peanuts especially raising dwarf breeds.  Well, now I know more about peanuts and "big uglies".  No matter how long you raise animals, you can always learn more about them.(but that's what makes it fun)


----------



## hoodat (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought you were getting personal there for a minute.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> I thought you were getting personal there for a minute.


Nah, LOL!   Actually love the name.  Big Ugly Buck (BUB) and Big Ugly Doe (BUD).   Please forgive me, I'm new.  

Thanks for all your valuable input.


----------

